# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Filter media



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all..
I'm a beginner in planted set-ups and currently having a 2 footer by 1.5 by 1. It is not heavily planted and has some inhibitants of an OTO, 10 neon tetras and a few Malayan shrimps. I'd like to find what is the best recommended filter media for my Atman 3335. I value whateer comments and advices from you guys. Thanks for reading!!!


----------



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all..
I'm a beginner in planted set-ups and currently having a 2 footer by 1.5 by 1. It is not heavily planted and has some inhibitants of an OTO, 10 neon tetras and a few Malayan shrimps. I'd like to find what is the best recommended filter media for my Atman 3335. I value whateer comments and advices from you guys. Thanks for reading!!!


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Not familiar witht he type of filter your using, however if you can give me a good pic of it, or a decent description I should be able to help you out. No matter what it looks like, carbon is a no-no!


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

How come carbon is a no-no?

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi justin604...ive attached a pic of the external filter that i'm using. exactly like ehem except it's made in taiwan.

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Atman_Professional_External_Filters_226.html


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Atman 3335:









Isn't that the same as an EHeim, jsut with a different branding?
Eheim 2026/2126:









------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.

[This message was edited by kherman on Tue June 24 2003 at 08:29 AM.]


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow they do look the same, just some slight differences in the valve design... actually I think I like the individual valves on the Atman better









Now that we know what filter we are dealing with I would suggest cutting your own media to make the pads and sponges for mechanical filtration and use some filter floss in between two sponges. You can replace the filter floss every couple of months and just give the sponges and pads a good wash in a bucket full of tank water. Biological media is up to you, you can just about use anything, I like the Eheim sinthered glass media or ceramic rings. Carbon is not commonly used (full time) in a planted tank because it's ability do filter fine particles also removes important nutrients that are required by the plants.

Hope that helps, let us know how that filter goes.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for the tip on the carbon. I never knew about that.

Karl

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for answering the carbon issue for me Giancarlo


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Ohhh sorry, the media question.

Here is what I would suggest. Go down to your local LFS and pick up some reusuable mechanical filter media. Something along the lines of Eheim EfhiMech or Fluval Pre-Filter.

Above that run a sponge to ensure no debris goes past this point.

Above that run your chemical filtration, if you so desire any. If so try ChemiZorb by Aquarium Pharmasuticals

Above that pick up some bio media, i recomend Rena BioChem Stars, if not some ceramic rings.

Above those run a micro filtration pad, such as filter floss or cut your own sheet of poly wool or something.


----------



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi guys...
yes it looked like Eheim alright, and much cheaper too!! For an Eheim pro 2028 here, I could get it for ard SG$300/- while the equivalent to Eheim, which is Atman 3338 cost me SG$100/-. I believe the functionality of Atman is nearly as good as Eheim's but the spare parts are hard to find. Plus, Atman doesn't have any self-priming function as Eheim pro series.

Alright, I'll try to change the filter media and I'll update you guys again if it works.

Another question, how much of base fert do I actually need for a 4 feet by 2 feet by 2 feet? In terms in klograms, could anyone give me any rough ideas? What's the best or recommended base fert?

Thx lotss guys!! Your replies are most welcomed!!!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

WELCOME EeJaL !!
Good to have you here. Its always good to see new opinions on the boards.

For any canister that flows bottom to top;
Course filter (pad)
Course Mechanical (ceramic rings)
Biological (porous rock)
fine filter (pad or floss)

I don't usually find a need for chemical or carbon except in particular circumstances.

For the ferts question, start another topic in 'Aquarium Plant Fertilization' and let us know what the nutrient levels that are already in the tank along with the lighting, CO2, plant load and fish load.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey dude...
thx lotss man!! you guys are great!! it's a GOD's gift dat i came across dis site!! thx to all!!


----------

